

The Secrets of Building Realtime Big Data Systems - nathanmarz
http://www.slideshare.net/nathanmarz/the-secrets-of-building-realtime-big-data-systems

======
devinfoley
I love that the slide after "[Data systems must be] 1. Robust to machine
failure" is an error "Oops! This slide did not convert properly hence cannot
be displayed." Oh the irony.

------
jp
How does Python hook into all this ? Seems very J2EE. Jython or API? Or maybe
they just use it instead of SH to set up env ?

BackType looks cool btw, got an API key a while back and started playing with
it.

~~~
omakase
We use Python for all our data collecting, general scripting, and some of our
stream processing (though stream processing is moving to a more generalized
framework that is Java/Clojure based).

Also, our underlying API (that serves results to all our products/API/etc) is
a collection of Python servers written with Twisted and Thrift.

------
n_are_q
Clever. Does the system also support non-aggregate queries? Such as if you
wanted to display to a user individual pieces of data for their site for
example.

------
gumbo
Thanks for the great slideshow. I've found another slideshow that is realy
great: "The Secrets of Building Realtime Big Data Systems"

------
flog
I thought the stated 200 machine cluster for 300 reqs per sec seemed quite
high... Anyone else with RT DM experience care to comment?

